# Ummm, Doctor says to drink Ensure?



## Guest (Jan 16, 2000)

Hi everyone. Since I have just finished my rotation schedule with work, I have caught up on the board and now, never fear, I have my question of the week. lol.I am 26, female. Now, knowing this, here is my question/story...Do to Ibs-D symptoms, I can no longer enjoy certain foods and veggies I used to eat every day. I have to watch what kind and decide if I am going to be able to digest it with no problems. I take my meds and a multiple vitamin, vitamin B12, Caltrate. My doctor thinks I should start drinking Ensure to keep healthy. She said she suggests it because I cannot eat as healthy as I wish to. Has anyone drank this stuff? What kinds have you had? What taste the best? Thanks!P.S. Why don't they have younger people on Ensure commercials???? Ok, just kidding, any advie would be nice.------------------They don't call me an all terrain turtle for nothing!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2000)

ensure is full of magnesium and fiber that might be a mistake, my doc told me no ,i have IBS-D also and was down to 91lbs in Feb. i am now back up to 104 lbs and what works for me is just eating littles bits all day long i eat high calorie and high fat foods and get lots of vitamins from peanut butter


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2000)

I just talked to my doctor about Ensure and other protein drinks. She said despite the fact that it is lactose free, Ensure is heavy in fat because the whole point of it is to supplient protein and fat. So people with IBS D need to stay away. Ensure can cause D in normal people. Plus in makes you feel full so it can make people who have IBS not want to eat real food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2000)

I to have wondered about Ensure, if it is lactoe free does that mean that is is low in carbs?? I found out that corn syrup is bad for me. It is in so many things and especially those things at the health food store that help you gain weight.I need weight gain.....what abut gas would it cause gas??







------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## SigKnee (Dec 15, 1999)

I have IBS also and have a hard time eating. I drink the high protein it's not so heavy, and my favorite flavor is the Chocolate Dutch Royal. It's expensive but I can get my nutrition from it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2000)

OK, now this is funny because all the doctors seem to say stay away from Ensure if you have IBS-D, but I can drink it with no problems. And no...I'm not someone who can eat lots of different things. My diet consists of oatmeal, bagels (rarely), some pasta, and shredded wheat. And most of those make me sick a lot of the time too. But there is absolutely nothing else I can eat. I've tried it all, believe me. I drink the chocolate Ensure on a fairly regular basis and do just fine with it. I guess we are all totally different. LOLKerri


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2000)

I have crohn's and IBS. I use BOOST when I cannot eat properly due to my crohn's.I find that BOOST tastes better then ENSURE, and BOOST does not conatin LACTOSE for those that cannot digest LACTOSE.BOOST also comes in MANY MANY more flavours!------------------Jennifer L(Canadian Crohn's Message Board)www.insidetheweb.com/mbs.cgi/mb330438


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It doesn't make sense for Ensure to give one diarrhea. In fact, it should make one constipated. This should apply to all the different products in this category.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

When I was at my worst, I relied on Ensure (not the Ensure Plus--too sweet!). I could digest it fine and maintain my weight as I was underweight as some of you. Now I'm just underweight due to marital separation anxiety --haha! I like the vanilla the best. The others I find too strong-flavoured which is not what you want if you're already nauseated or have a sensitive tum. Good luck.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

flux what in it causes C? Would it cause more gas......??------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

It's not what's in it; it's what's not: roughage. Ensure is absorbed high up in the intestine, so there is nothing going to the colon that needs to be eliminated. The same is true for rice, for example.It should not affect gas output unless one could not absorb fructose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

About 4 years ago, before I had full-blown IBS, I got some kind of weird intestinal infection, the kind that normally results from going to places like India and eating strange melons. For two weeks I couldn't handle anything solid, so I survived off of Boost! It didn't have any negative effect on things, down there, and it tasted really good! But while I was drinking it I kept having visions of old people driving fast in ancient convertables and it just seemed, not right somehow. Kind of like the opposite of eating baby food I think. So as soon as I possibly could, I was back on solid food.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

You can also get some BOOST that has FIBER! For those that get constipated!------------------Jennifer L(Canadian Crohn's Message Board)www.insidetheweb.com/mbs.cgi/mb330438


----------



## LindaB (Feb 13, 1999)

If you have to go on a liquid diet, you might want to try a new one from the Ensure folks that I used for several months before I had my gallbladder out. I was given a sample carton by the Dietician at my HMO's clinic. It's called *Ensure Enlive*. It's a clear liquid with all the vitamins and stuff plus _Lactose Free and Fat Free_. But the best part is it tastes good - comes in peach and apple flavors, but I really liked the peach best. I had trouble finding it at first because it's so new, but the pharmacy at my local Albertson's grocery store was able to order it for me, and I would imagine other pharmacies could too if they will just do it for you. By the case, it costs less than $1.25 a carton.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2000)

i sometimes drink ensure. i have never asked a dr. about it. i can never tell what bothers my stomach. what does one time doesn't the next. i enjoy the vanilla and the chocolate. the chocolate reminds my of a malt.kitters (laura)


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

I used to drink Ensure Plus a lot, but then started to relate IBS attacks to the times I drank it-I'm a C. Now I drink Boost, either the chocolate or mocha flavor, and I really like it and don't seem to have the same problems with attacks. Even my young daughter loves the stuff, especially the vanilla because she thinks it tastes like eggnog-go figure!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2000)

This sounds like something that we could take along for those times when we need to eat away from home. Like when shopping, wouldn't even have to stop for a meal just grab an Enusre or BOOST














------------------ Don't make ME come down there!!. GOD


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2000)

Wow, thanks for all the great responses. Just to let you know, the doctor only recomended Ensure because my stomach or digestive system can't tolerate most fruits and veggies. I see I do not want to take it because I am IBS-d so, does anyone have other advice to help the situation? I don't think a multi-vitamin is all the nutrition I need. (lol).Thanks,ShellyAnn------------------They don't call me an all terrain turtle for nothing!


----------

